# Sleepy Time tonic



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Have anyone use this on your Chi?





I my be traveling with chico on February by plane and wanted to be sure if this is safe. I will ask the vet ofcourse but wanted to know if anyone here tried it first.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

So know one tray this?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I've never tried that particular product. I have used the bachs flower essence called Rescue Remedy on our very fearful cat and it worked pretty well. I'd say if you want to try it, to get it and try it several times at home and see if it works before taking it with you on a trip.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I've never tried that particular product. I have used the bachs flower essence called Rescue Remedy on our very fearful cat and it worked pretty well. I'd say if you want to try it, to get it and try it several times at home and see if it works before taking it with you on a trip.


I was thinking the same thing of trying it first at home. I ordered it and it came today. 

It says in the bottle for small dogs to give 4 drops to 8 drops. 
How many did you give to your cat?
And did it make her sleepy or dozy?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think I gave him 4 or 5 drops mixed in his cat food. (He wouldn't just lick it up and too hard to hold him and put in his mouth). I think it helped a little. He was still fearful, but not as bad. I used it daily (sometimes twice a day) for over a month when we first got him because all he would do was hide under the bed. Poor kitty! He was scared to death! I do think that it helped to take the edge off for him. It didn't make him sleepy though, just not as anxious.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats good. Cos I don't want chico do be sleepy. I just want him to feel relax and not scared. Plus I don't want him to bark when were in the airport or in the plane at people If I carry him he does not bark but if his in his carrier he will cray if Im walking him he will bark the whole way at people. And thats what I don't want.

I will give it a tray and see how he does. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I haven't used that product before but it looks like it has ingredients in it that would help including the Bach's Remedies.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

How did this product go?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I didn't like it. 
I gave him 4 drops of it. And waited for it to work for hours. It didn't.  Still strong bark if anyone was behind the door and his still was very playful. lol

He didn't like the taste and seems like he wanted to thro up to get it out. His fine tho. 
Im not sure if we have to tray it a few days before it start working. 

I don't know what do you think?


----------

